# My dresser/box. Small.



## icurbyou (Sep 12, 2008)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen!

Here's the deal:

Size: 24"W x 14"D x 48"H
Made of: A dresser turned growbox
For: 1-2 plants via CFL
Total price: about $100 not including bulbs.

disclaimer: I don't want to hear any disses about the use of CFLs. I understand the benefits to using other lighting but I do not have the budget, space, etc to use those lights.  

Here goes...

I took an old dresser I used as a kid... Pictured here:







And my goal was to create a small, incognito grow box with it. So here's my plan/work....

First, there was no bottom to the box... I wanted to put on a bottom and I figured I may as well put some wheels on it so I can easily move it around.

So first things first. Let's get this box rolling!

Luckily my girl donated some fancy caster wheels. She said they are expensive. You go girl!







and a closer up shot:






Allright... The next thing I wanted to do was make this still look like a dresser. So.. I took all of the drawers out:







And removed the faces from them:






So later I can re-attach them to the back side. To give a faux dresser look.
(This image is just re-inactment of what it shall look like when I do actually attach the drawer fronts to the back. I have yet to do this as I dont have extendable clamps to hold it on there while the glue dries!)







Then I got a sheet of wood and created a door on the (new) "back" of the box.







With hinges of course!:






And some little doo-dads to keep the door closed!












And there you go!






But dont forget to put some weather seal inbetween the door and the dresser box!






Like so:






Now time to put some exhaust in here! First things first... We need to cut a hole!

4" exhaust port:







Let's look a little closer:






And from the inside:






All right! Looking good.

Now we need something to direct the air to the exhaust... Put some 4" ducting in there... Oh and I painted it flat white! Rawr!:






OMG! It's like Jesus is in the box!






And now we install this 4" exhaust fan (80 CFM):






Oooh, it's that pretty?!


And now a view of the exhaust from the outside...






Check out that bling bling!

That's how far I have gotten. I have more supplies at the house and I am working on getting it all gathered up to have a part 2 to this thread. 

Please subscribe so you can get the full experience of the creation of my box!


----------



## wilt (Sep 12, 2008)

very very nice so far. this is going to be a clean box.
veg area and flower?
wattage?
strain ?


----------



## howhigh123 (Sep 12, 2008)

bro..i love it..i was thinking about doing a dresser kind of box as well..let me know how it goes.


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 12, 2008)

wilt said:


> very very nice so far. this is going to be a clean box.
> veg area and flower?
> wattage?
> strain ?


Thank you!

The first grow in this box will be my first serious grow.

*The veg and flower area *will just be in the same spot. I don't smoke enough herb to need a fulltime rotating grow going on so I figured I would just get as much as I could out of my grow and jar it up.. When I get low I'll start another grow! 

*Wattage* is still up in the air as I have yet to install the lights. 

But my plan as of right now is:
VEG - (4) 26w Daylights, (4)23w daylights (this will be dependent on how many seeds crack. I am attempting 3 but figure only 1-2 in the end --- If it's 2 plants I will add more lighting... If it's one I will keep what I mentioned above... if it's three I will add mooorrrre lol)

Bud - (8 ) 42w Softwhite, (1)65w Softwhite (I am going going to take 1... MAYBE 2 plants to the end. If all 3 seeds crack I will take them all to sexing... Basically if I get 3 females I will only focus lights and energy on 2 of them but leave the other in there for the heck of it... If I get 2 females I will probably grow them both in case one get sick and dies... and if there is only 1 then I will of course take it to the end)

*Strain* bagseed from a plant that came from other bagseed. lol


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

lookin good bra
I cant do shit like that i'd hire my boy and be like fuck it.

But you can do so cant hate lol.

cant wait for it to get started


----------



## Askelluk (Sep 12, 2008)

Sweet grow box dude good luck with the grow


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> lookin good bra
> I cant do shit like that i'd hire my boy and be like fuck it.
> 
> But you can do so cant hate lol.
> ...


Ha, what's funny is I am a graphic designer.. I don't use tools at all... -- well, I guess now I do. lol.

I always turn to my girl and say "Fuck man, I should get into construction" while Im building it. Ha. It's definitely a challenge. A ton of fun!


----------



## joesalamon (Sep 12, 2008)

great place for a grow  looking great, ill check back for some new updates hopefully soon


----------



## iamthatguy (Sep 12, 2008)

icurbyou said:


> Ha, what's funny is I am a graphic designer.. I don't use tools at all... -- well, I guess now I do. lol.
> 
> I always turn to my girl and say "Fuck man, I should get into construction" while Im building it. Ha. It's definitely a challenge. A ton of fun!


lol im a graphic designer also with a degree in Industrial design! WOOT!
You box looks great! Bigger area then mine for 1 plant so I would say you got enough room for 2 at least just keep them short and bushy! Cool looking forward to watching the grow!

side note those are the same hinges I used and they work great and are hard core! $6 a pair at HD ouch!


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 13, 2008)

HEY FELLAs...

So I did a little more work today. I was installing the mylar into the box and low and behold I ran out of staples for the staple gun... So while I am still in my jammies I decided to figure out my seedling lighting situation.

I took some pics and Im going to update this thing before I shower and head out to the Depot... I feel like I live there. Luckily it's only about 4 miles from me.

So here is a shot of the box this morning:






I installed my home-made light reflector housing my 3 daylight CFLs.. (which im contemplating making a tutorial for... I guess I could - who knows if anyone would like it)

I flipped on the light and stacked up some rolls of tape to put my thermometer on. So it was 1inch from the lights.. I want to know how hot my plants will get... The temp got up to 84&#730;F ... I decided to put a fan I got from Lowes for $1 at the end of my reflector tunnel.. I flipped it to the LOW speed.... It dropped the temp to 78&#730; within a few mins:








Here are some random shots of what's going on... while I wait for my beans to crack.


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 13, 2008)

Made a DIY on my reflector

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/109235-building-cheap-light-reflector.html


----------



## khujo (Sep 13, 2008)

hey man. i just bought the same inductor fan that you have. its a little loud dont you find? I also noticed that it pulls air much much better than it pushes it. I originally had the fan inside the box like you have it. but my temps were to high. I mounted the fan outside the box and had it PULL air out through the ducting instaed of pushin it out through the ducts. anyway, it worked frigen great. if you get a chance try it. i pulled air through 10 feet of 4" duct and the air was flowing strong. I then tried to push the air through the 10 feet and i could barely feel any air coming out the other end.

just a though, if yer temps are to high you could try that before buying another fan


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll definately keep an eye out and keep that in mind. Thanks for the heads up about that!


----------



## KaliSmok3 (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin very nice. im planning on doind something simular with two boxes and some Oasis this comming year. Good Luck.


----------



## Mowbuss (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice DIY man, gonna use it for sure.

Going great, subscribed 4 sho. Starting my dresser today. =)

Thanks for the inspiration. =p


----------



## Mowbuss (Sep 14, 2008)

Eh wats goin on?

Damn it takes a long time to make a dresser grow, holy shit.

Just got done taking it apart, putting drawer fronts on, adding door, hinges, and now I'm at the exhaust fan and sealing. =)

If you want some pics I'll take some, haha.


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah man, start a thread. I'd subscribe to that.

Dresser power! lol

You got yours done way faster than I got mine done. Mine was many moons in the making. I also had to wait for the stimulus check from the government to use the funds for my box. Ha ha


----------



## Mowbuss (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahahaha, nice.

Here's a couple pics, gonna start thread soon.

ImageShack - Hosting :: p1020497ei3.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: p1020498ph0.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: p1020499hr6.jpg

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/7086/p1020500nj2.jpg


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 15, 2008)

Mini update... Nothing huge.

I lined my box with mylar.

Shiny box!






Shiny box in the dark!






With the door cracked open a little


----------



## khujo (Sep 15, 2008)

Good lookin!!!!!!!


----------



## Mowbuss (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice, your always 1 step ahead. =)


----------



## fAMbAM808 (Sep 18, 2008)

that dresser iz g


----------



## Arrid (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you leaving the beams in there for support of the box?
Because there gonna get in the way if you ever need to pull your ladies out and sort them out.

Just a thought. 
Looking nice by the way.


----------



## Slevin (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking very nice. Can't wait to see how the plants turn out.


----------



## jooooooosh1934 (Sep 20, 2008)

what are those plugs called for the lighting system? nice setup by the way


----------



## icurbyou (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not sure what the plugs are called but they are very easy to find at the hardware store!

I am leaving the beams for support. I guess if they end up being a nuisance I will go ahead and remove them and figure something else out  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a nice grow technique. i'll probably use this same one. Can you use 150 to a 200 watt hps with this type of setup? or would it be too hot or too big for a dresser grow?


----------



## ddot773 (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh yeah where can i get mylar from?


----------



## voltaire64 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can get mylar from nurseries, craft stores, etc. You may be able to get air tight glass containers cheap from craft stores too, sometimes they're used for holding candles, etc.


----------



## Thivi11 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does painting the grow box white do the job? Instead of mylar I mean. It's less of a hassle so if i can do that i will. Where did you find the lights that just plug in, those are awesome, I'm hoping to steal your light set-up lol


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 10, 2008)

Thivi11 said:


> Does painting the grow box white do the job? Instead of mylar I mean. It's less of a hassle so if i can do that i will. Where did you find the lights that just plug in, those are awesome, I'm hoping to steal your light set-up lol


I got the supplies from Homedepot.

I painted it white plus added mylar. The white alone would be fine.


----------



## zombie1334 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great thread! Thinking of doing something like this myself. Subscribing for sure.


----------



## meangreen56 (Oct 18, 2008)

how did you guys paint the inside white? i mean what EXACT materials did you use(primer, sealer, what kind of white, etc...) and if you had to sand a bit or whatever. i have a cab from walmart with the smooth 'nice' wood look to it. jus wonderin on how to PROPERLY go bout paintin it. THANX TO ALL AND HAPPY GROWING


----------



## ttuason1369 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey man is that one of those rechargable fans from walmart, If so just make sure you watch that thing close i had one blowing on my plant and the chip burnned up in it and it was fried...(but it's an esay fix if it burns up)I was lucky i was home when i caught the problem just a word of warning if it is...


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 18, 2008)

meangreen56 said:


> how did you guys paint the inside white? i mean what EXACT materials did you use(primer, sealer, what kind of white, etc...) and if you had to sand a bit or whatever. i have a cab from walmart with the smooth 'nice' wood look to it. jus wonderin on how to PROPERLY go bout paintin it. THANX TO ALL AND HAPPY GROWING


I just used normal paint you would use to paint your house with. Matter of fact, it was left over from painting the trim in our house. Its not oil based.. It was latex or whatever. No primer, or sanding. Just a brush and the paint.


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 18, 2008)

ttuason1369 said:


> Hey man is that one of those rechargable fans from walmart, If so just make sure you watch that thing close i had one blowing on my plant and the chip burnned up in it and it was fried...(but it's an esay fix if it burns up)I was lucky i was home when i caught the problem just a word of warning if it is...


I got it from Lowes. Pretty sweet deal too. It had no box and was just sitting there. Dude sold it to be for $1. It's a great little fan. I can even pivot the direction of the fan too.


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 18, 2008)

your going to want flat white paint not gloss or simigloss "so not the shinny stuff"


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 18, 2008)

timmmy2021 said:


> your going to want flat white paint not gloss or simigloss "so not the shinny stuff"


good point.. yeah I used flat... more reflective for light, no hotspots.


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 18, 2008)

good job!!!!


----------



## ttuason1369 (Oct 18, 2008)

ok good good yea i bought mine from walmart for like five bucks had it on for about a month straight and the chip fried so i just tore the ass end plug in and now the fan goes directly in to the outlet, maybe it was a walmart POS!


----------



## ttuason1369 (Oct 18, 2008)

Are you using CFLs for veg? If so what Watts and what not? reason i ask is it's my first grow and thats what i'm using just wondering how their working for ya?


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 18, 2008)

ttuason1369 said:


> Are you using CFLs for veg? If so what Watts and what not? reason i ask is it's my first grow and thats what i'm using just wondering how their working for ya?


Hit the grow journal link in my signature.. all the info is there


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 28, 2008)

question, where did you get the light sockets that plug into the recepticles? and the mylar?

I've been looking everywhere for those


----------



## icurbyou (Oct 28, 2008)

The mylar I got from a party store. It's mylar wrapping paper. Was like 15cents per square foot.

The plugs are at homedepot or probably any hardware store. Just ask the clerk if you dont find them!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks man!!


----------



## ars1n (Oct 28, 2008)

lol i have the same thermometer hehe

"Great minds (supply their grow rooms) alike."


----------



## Redschronicisbetter (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovin this thread man. Its given me some really good ideas for a little locker I have.


----------



## icurbyou (Nov 13, 2008)

Good man! Im glad I could help a little!


----------



## DankBudds (Jan 12, 2009)

I would love to use all flouro's for my grow and even made my own fixture. The cabinet that im going to use is similar. Same height but twice as wide. Im thinking of getting a 250W switchable HPS/MH and cool it to the outside (with a glass lens over the bulb) Im wondering about heat issues. Think I should use a 150 instead of the 250? Either way it will be cooled. There is only 3 plants.
Oh by the way your grow journal is awsome dude! The camara idea is great! Ive been following it but came here late so I didnt say anything.
There should definately be a competition in these small grow box/stealth boxes. Ive seen some cool shit man. bxke1414<--- i think thats the right handle Anyway his grow was the shit. Never learned so much, until I found yours also.
Thanks for the updates and everything man. Keep it up... Ill be stalking your threads...LOL


----------



## ironheadxl (Feb 6, 2009)

ddot773 said:


> Oh yeah where can i get mylar from?


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=emergency+blanket+mylar&_sacat=See-All-Categories:fire:

we must out think the corporate consumerism drones.... lol


----------



## NationalForest420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice box. Are you gonna use a CO2 tank and what about humidity?


----------



## dollabill840 (Feb 7, 2009)

wow man da ja vue i just got done building a dresser box like an hour ago urs is way better lookin on the outside though but as long as its all sweet green on the inside its all good


----------



## Monolonof (Feb 7, 2009)

great thread, I'm in.

Thinking I need a stealth grow box for cloning, and loving the wheels. a box that spins brilliant!


----------



## GrowBox420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice info man I have a box and i am woundering on what kind of lights to use? I think that a 150w hps would be to much heat for the space in which i am trying to grow in. I like the set up with the lights but im woundering why arnt you using a single light at a higher wattage?


----------



## knowboddy (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome cabinet! I dunno why, but I've always loved the dresser-cabs.

Yours is very nicely done!


----------



## iwannasmokeit (Sep 15, 2009)

Solid deal. Did you think of maybe smaller caster wheels at the bottom? I think those oversized wheels may be a little ummmm... not stealth in a stealth inspired build. A nice dresser more than likely wouldn't have industrial style casters. Other than that superb built. I will borrow your ideas.


----------



## iwannasmokeit (Sep 15, 2009)

PS I don't want you to think I am knocking the thread or idea, I love it. Just not to sure about the wheels.


----------



## iwannasmokeit (Sep 15, 2009)

I think a light bulb just lit in my head. What about making a skirting to hide the wheels? This way you still can use them, have mobility and hide them. Molding would be cheap to tack on. Thoughts?


----------

